# StAX und Codierung



## Titanpharao (19. Okt 2007)

Hi ich habe mit StAX eine XML Datei erstelle,

nur leider macht das immer nur "<?xml version="1.0" ?> " aber bei meinem ursprungsXML File stand "<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" standalone="no" ?> " drin. Jetzt würde ich das auch gern übernehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (28. Okt 2007)

```
XMLOutputFactory.newInstance().createXMLEventWriter(stream, encoding);
```

sollte gehn


----------



## Titanpharao (29. Okt 2007)

hm....danke aber wie füge ich das jetzt da ein?
Glaube das geht nicht :-/ der kennt encoding nicht.


```
XMLOutputFactory outfactory = XMLOutputFactory.newInstance(); 
    		XMLStreamWriter writer = outfactory.createXMLStreamWriter(new FileOutputStream(pfad2));
    		InputStream in = new FileInputStream( "xml/test.xsd"); 
    		XMLInputFactory infactory = XMLInputFactory.newInstance();
    		XMLEventReader parser = infactory.createXMLEventReader( in );
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (29. Okt 2007)

beim writer wie es oben steh das encoding hintendran


----------

